# who cleans the sand?



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

None of my cleaner critters have been sifting my sand bed. Everything that falls on the sand just sits there. I have blue legged hermits and trosus snails. What should i buy to clean the sand bed?


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

lawnmower blenny. they shift the sand with their tails and eat algae off the glass


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

Ya but i only have room for like one or two fish in my tank. Any inverts?


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

a brittle sea star, they are great too. they are fast n stir up your sand whiles keeping your tank floor free of debris


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

For about $7 you could buy a white sand sifting star. Or when you do water changes just use a hose to draw the detritus up from the bottom without disturbing the sand. Another option is to redirect your power heads so that there is a current just above the sand that prevents wastes from accumulating.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

Would a sand sifting star even fit in my tank? max out around 8 inches he wouldent have alot of room to moove around. What about these?
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=1763


----------

